# Newbie from NC



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome, from the other side of NC! I am a newbie too (got my first hive this summer.) One cautionary note: this is addicting!  Lauren


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome! Why my name says Raleigh, I moved to Greensboro about two years ago. I still rent out my house there, so I stop by every now and then. If there is anything I can do to help, just ask.

I don't keep Warre hives, but from what I've heard they arn't really that simple. You don't have to open them up to inspect them, so it's less work, but it's harder for you to understand what they need/problems. It's also much more difficult to learn from them, I would imagine. Perhaps someone else who keeps Warre hives might be able to tell you other wise.

Welcome to the site though. Enjoy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I have Langstroth and top bar hives. Easy is not an adjective I would associate with top bar or Warre. The bees will build comb everywhere you do not want it. The combs will break off smashing bees. They are more difficult to inspect leading to greater wax moth and small hive beetle infestations. Most importantly they tend to abscond or leave for better locations more readily. It is certainly worth a try but not my recommendation for first year beekeeping.


----------

